# John boat skiff???



## Randy Mcghee (Apr 21, 2020)

All you really need. You can hang a long mat over the front to quite hull slap but I use as is and still catch fish


----------



## coloradowalt (Oct 26, 2012)

Randy Mcghee said:


> All you really need. You can hang a long mat over the front to quite hull slap but I use as is and still catch fish


Who did your poling platform?


----------



## Randy Mcghee (Apr 21, 2020)

coloradowalt said:


> Who did your poling platform?


I couldn’t tell you lol I found it on Craigslist down here in Texas City, Tx


----------



## Billyk123 (Nov 17, 2021)

My “John Skiff” for reference


FlyLord said:


> Anyone here have any John boats that are “skiff” worthy?? Something that makes fly fishing a priority in saltwater flats in SW Florida..
> 
> Im looking at some gheenoes as well but I lope those are tried and true..
> 
> Any photos or build plans on the John boat would help. Make model will be great to.
















I


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

1999 1648G3

got what you see on FB Market for $2,800
(granted motor was missing parts, but It’s working now)

then rebuild to my liking, repainted, added lights and switch panel, riveted deck, storage underneath the bench


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hard to beat a 16' jonboat with a 40 horse tiller motor for utility and low cost... It should float in about 6" of water, be very easy on gas, and scoot with just a 40... Many I've known had something similar for their first skiff in the backcountry of the Everglades... and when you run aground while you're learning... just get out and pull it back to water it can float in... Aluminum hulls are also pretty durable around oyster bars where a fiberglass skiff will get scarred up very quickly running or poliing onto oysters... 

Yes, there are drawbacks -but I'll talk about them later... Look for one that's welded, not riveted, if possible and you'll have to do a few things to make it really fly and light tackle friendly... The first is a platform for the front and the rear, 3/8" plywood glassed on top and resined underneath is what we did years ago. Nowadays there's lots of synthetic decking to choose from -you're trying to keep everything lightweight if possible - but tough enough to stand quite a bit of use... Yes, you can also install a floor but that adds weight... You'll want horizontal rod racks, make them yourself or buy and install if you choose - as well as clips for a pushpole unless you'll be working with a trolling motor. Go to Instagram and look up "tillers gone wild" for any needed inspiration... I never had a poling platform (tower) on my old Starcraft - instead we stood on a cooler, secured to the deck in front of the motor when needed (and you can do the same with a second cooler up front for a casting platform... Live bait? For that you'll want a live well - but that's not how fly anglers roll generally... Remember that everything you add to a simple jonboat also adds weight and to float shallow and pole easily... the less weight on board the better... 

Drawbacks? Oh yeah... jonboats will beat you up in a chop and get you wet in rough weather...

(and that same beating will start to cause cracking in the hull over time, so jons are best in areas that are sheltered and where you're not making long runs in all kinds of weather day after day). Years and years ago (I was younger then...) we fished a lightweight aluminum skiff (not a jon boat but similar) everywhere from the backcountry then down to Key West and as far north as the Palm Beaches along the Atlantic side - and yes, I had to put it all back together three different times in the seven years we ran it hard.... Yes they're also noisy poling in a chop - but if you pole downwind they're dead silent... 

Can't beat them for low cost and the ability to pole shallow. They're also quite stable (not tippy at all for folks just learning to fish out of a microskiff...). An added benefit is that a jonboat on a trailer is light enough to tow with almost any car when it's your first boat. Heavier tow vehicles will come later when you finally upgrade to heavier boats... 

Hope this helps... "Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

FlyLord said:


> Anyone here have any John boats that are “skiff” worthy?? Something that makes fly fishing a priority in saltwater flats in SW Florida..
> 
> Im looking at some gheenoes as well but I lope those are tried and true..
> 
> Any photos or build plans on the John boat would help. Make model will be great to.


Here are a few Jons that I've owned or rigged. All were more than "skiff worthy", and I tossed flies from every one. The absolute best layout is the full deck level center walkway as shown in the last two photos.


----------



## NotEnough (Nov 16, 2021)

Not mine.....take a look at the.trailchaser on instagram or TrailChaser on utube. Modified an AlumaCraft.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> Here are a few Jons that I've owned or rigged. All were more than "skiff worthy", and I tossed flies from every one. The absolute best layout is the full deck level center walkway as shown in the last two photos.
> 
> View attachment 188767
> 
> ...


Woah! Never seen a “catwalk” that’s pretty neat 

was that a DIY? And is it closed underneath or open?

I’m a sucker for some DIY projects


----------



## Tarpon_Fever (Mar 12, 2015)

We extended our front deck and added a cooler for a platform. Did all of our poling backward to avoid the hull slab.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> Here are a few Jons that I've owned or rigged. All were more than "skiff worthy", and I tossed flies from every one. The absolute best layout is the full deck level center walkway as shown in the last two photos.
> 
> View attachment 188767
> 
> ...


I’m mainly in freshwater and my Jon boat is always trailered

curious in your saltwater world, did you have issues with growth build up or ever apply anti fouling paint? Or just aluminum degradation issues in general

I just assume wash it well after each outing and you’ll be fine with a Jon boat


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

eberin said:


> Woah! Never seen a “catwalk” that’s pretty neat
> 
> was that a DIY? And is it closed underneath or open?
> 
> I’m a sucker for some DIY projects


It was a DIY. It's open underneath and a great place to store kitty litter bins and tackle boxes. My dog also likes to crawl under for shade.

Never had any problems with marine growth on a trailered boat. The hull in the next to last photo is 20 years old and has no problems with oxidation. It still gets fished a few times a week.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Ran a J16 for a long time and caught countless fish out of it. Rigged right it fished well as a "Skiff". Just had to work with the wind or on protected banks because of hull slap.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

This is a Sea Ark tunnel hull Jon boat that my son and I went partners on. The engine is a 2006 F40 Yamaha with a CMC jack plate. The stern platform was on it when we got it. I built the grab bar and mini console and the casting platform with a removable leaning bar. The boat works great in calm water but can beat you up when the waves get big. There is plenty of hull slap when poling in waves.


----------



## Garage Specialty! (Jun 24, 2021)

1648 mod v crestliner
25hp yamaha 4 stroke 
bobs JP
12v I pilot trolling motor 
Yeti up front for a casting deck 
Waiting on a new 4 blade prop from PT


----------



## Mtntop (Mar 25, 2020)

My version of a jonboat skiff, 14 lund, 25 hp tiller. Great for fly fishing. Moving back to Florida in Dec. Can't wait


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks great... and I'll bet it didn't cost much...


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I used my 1760 jet boat as a skiff a couple of times. Zero complaints other than it was slow with the jet and of course had hull slap if pushing into any kind of chop.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

FlyLord said:


> Anyone here have any John boats that are “skiff” worthy?? Something that makes fly fishing a priority in saltwater flats in SW Florida..
> 
> Im looking at some gheenoes as well but I lope those are tried and true..
> 
> Any photos or build plans on the John boat would help. Make model will be great to.


They are hard to find


----------



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

just got a new polar kraft 16 mod v with a suzuki 20hp last month,i fish matlacha fl.im having a BALL with this boat.runs 28mph and floats in spit.only mods are a jack plate,and a stick-it anchor,i can fish all day on $8.18 of gas<2 gallons>


----------



## TailHunter13 (Apr 6, 2021)

The tin boat is a fishing machine! That’s where it all started


----------



## Nate38 (4 mo ago)

Gheenoe


----------

